#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Speedr Funciona bem?

## RobertoLima

Bom dia pessoal,
Fiz um cadastro no site e baixei a iso. 
Mais gostaria de saber se já tem alguém usando, e o que está achando do mesmo.
Pois vou testalo ai postarei minhas experiências aqui.
Abraços a todos.

----------


## edmarmega

Estou curioso tambem, mas se tiver o dedo do Osmano ou do Int21, pode ter certeza de ser bom

----------


## osmano807

> Estou curioso tambem, mas se tiver o dedo do Osmano ou do Int21, pode ter certeza de ser bom


 Meu não. Agora do Int21 não tenho certeza, mas acho que também não.

----------


## edmarmega

que pena que vcs nao estao envolvidos, entao nem vou atras deve ser uma copia do thundercache

----------


## RobertoLima

Eu vou testar aqui pra ver se é bom. ai digo pra galera, só que não gosto do fato de ser freebsd, gosto de padronizar as coisas em um sistema só, que no meu caso é debian.
mais como estão dizendo que tem teste até 4 do mes que vem vou testar. eu gostei dos vídeos mais uma coisa é bancada, outra bem diferente é produção. 
Aqui quando coloquei thunder 5 também ia bem em bancada, colocava em produção e dava pau.
No forum me falaram que o problema éra ou o hardware ou o técnico (eu), kkkkkkk
Mais quando colocava tc3.1 ficava filé, (mesmo técnico mesmo hardware) pena que o tc3.1 já estava bem desfasado em termos de plugins senão tinha ficado com ele.
Qualquer novidade eu posto aqui. mais se por ventura alguém já estiver usando compartilhe connosco.
Abraços.

----------


## RobertoLima

> Meu não. Agora do Int21 não tenho certeza, mas acho que também não.


Por falar nisso não vai sair nem um cache com sua marca não?? se sair me avisa ok.
Abraços.

----------


## boneco

então eu também quero colocar um proxy paralelo estou esperando alguém se manifestar sobre um que realmente funcione e não fica dando pau a cada 3 dias coloquei o 3. e tirei

----------


## boneco

parece ser bom pelo menos querem vender o peixe deles então tem que funcionar senão não colocaria em teste de graça

----------


## osmano807

> parece ser bom pelo menos querem vender o peixe deles então tem que funcionar senão não colocaria em teste de graça


 Nada... esta é a melhor forma de soltar algo que não está funcionando no mercado  :Big Grin: 
"Tá dando problema"
"Mas está em testes... era pra dar mesmo... aguarde a próxima versão... vai ser baratinha..."

----------


## RobertoLima

> parece ser bom pelo menos querem vender o peixe deles então tem que funcionar senão não colocaria em teste de graça


Também acho amigo, se funcionar e tiver um suporte já ganha do thunder, pois o thunder não tem suporte algum, e sempre o problema é o hardware ou o técnico nunca o thunder.
Abraços.

----------


## boneco

pois é heee

----------


## boneco

o problema é colocar na rede como eu coloquei o tander 3. funcionou 3 dias excelente depois começava a travar e ficar lento que é o que eu não entendo deveria ficar um pouco lento no começo depois que tive armazenado por 3 dia era soltar e aumentar o rendimento na epoca que teste perdi alguns cliente ai abadonei o tander e fiquei so com o mk fazendo cache

----------


## ThallesSantiago

Implementei a 4 dias, estou neste momento com 68% de economia, instalação Nota 10, desempenho ate agora nota 10, eficiencia no que faz ate agora 10. Honestamente gosto do thunder e nada contra, mais esse novo sistema me ganhou. Estou gostando muito.

----------


## mamaunet

Bem pessoal olá! Não sou nenhum super entendedor mas sei que, eu usava thunder 3.1 rodando sob linux (so roda nele rss) tive a curiosidade de testar o Speedr (rodando sob o FreeBSD) e ai veio a surpresa, estou "testando" o sistema e ate agora tenho obtido resultados reais, a economia me mostrada 100% correta o meu thunder me mostrava economia de 180 ~ 200% algo erroneo suponho é claro. O que tenho a falar sobre o Speedr é que vai revolucionar mesmo, claro que por estar no inicio apresenta algumas falhas, mas normal, o pessoal da o maior apoio qnd preciso e tem mais, ouvem as sugestões e as implementão, ou seja qnd ele estiver realmente pronto vai ser o mais funcional possível!

Abraços a todos... to postando um print de meu Server  :Driver:

----------


## osmano807

Eu tento, eu tento, eu tento. Mas sempre tudo que eu vejo me remete ou à squid ou à thunder!

----------


## osmano807

> Bem pessoal olá! Não sou nenhum super entendedor mas sei que, eu usava thunder 3.1 rodando sob linux (so roda nele rss) tive a curiosidade de testar o Speedr (rodando sob o FreeBSD) e ai veio a surpresa, estou "testando" o sistema e ate agora tenho obtido resultados reais, a economia me mostrada 100% correta o meu thunder me mostrava economia de 180 ~ 200% algo erroneo suponho é claro. O que tenho a falar sobre o Speedr é que vai revolucionar mesmo, claro que por estar no inicio apresenta algumas falhas, mas normal, o pessoal da o maior apoio qnd preciso e tem mais, ouvem as sugestões e as implementão, ou seja qnd ele estiver realmente pronto vai ser o mais funcional possível!
> 
> Abraços a todos... to postando um print de meu Server


 Já rodei Thunder até em Windows. Ponto.
Essa economia é só relatório. É a pior parte de se fazer... escovar bit é muito mais fácil :S
Ouvir sugestão é trivial, o ponto é implementar (muitas delas total insanidade).

----------


## misterbogus

ao menos mais um no mercado.
tomara que eles se divulguem bastante, pois concorrência gera aperfeiçoamento dos produtos.

agora os Thunder terão que apertar os sintos.

mas também eles cobram por mensalidade. Eu não entendo isso, estou comprando um software e não contratando um serviço.
a versão ilimitada custa 500 merreis o mês.
vamos multiplicar isso por 2 anos. 500x24 = 12.000 reais.
ou seja, prefico dar 12 mil em um sistema decente tipo Blue Coat e pagar em 2 ou 3 anos (BNDS neles!)
doque alimentar pessoalmente essa injúria de mercado.

----------


## pardall11

bom dia eu at agora nao consegi testar este systema ele trava na estalasao fis o passo a passo q tem no video deles e nada fis o cadastro com eles e nao tive resposta nen um fone de contato dai fica dificil de testar .

----------


## MorpheusX

Pois e!!!
Não sei qual o segredo dos caras, mas eu estou usando desde o lançamento, depois que fiquei na mão com o ThunderCache 6.1, pra ser exato, sou beta teste dos caras, faço aparecer problemas diretos no servidor pra ver como o cache vai agir, na primeira impressao que tive, estava com 4 HDs de cache e 1 de sistema, detectei um BUG violento, quando o sistema era desligado bruscamente, pau no cache... No Thunder eu ja tinha perdido tudo... No Speedr, pedi ao seu criador que vise isso, no outro dia saiu a versao com correçao, nao so pra mim mas para todos, o incrivel foi, so era instalar, e tudo que tava nos HDs eu nao ia perder, nao acreditei no começo mais ja atualizei (instalei) o speedr 3 vezes e nunca perdi o cache... Ta la meus 20 gigas de Windows Update e etc... Gostei muito da nova ferramenta que ainda nao esta disponivel: Downloads com hora marcada de arquivos imcopletos... Entao eu realmente tenho sim economia e simplicidade... Toda ideia que eu tenho ele coloca em pratica para ver o que acontece... Hoje esta na versao 0.7.1... Mas ainda essa semana deve sair a versao 0.8.0, ja totalmente completa, ainda tem uns bugs chatos, como a criaçao dos plugins que as vezes os sites nao se atualizacao por causa do expire, como o do controle geral de banda dos arquivos sendo abaixado para o site... Essa e a experiencia que estou tendo, eu pude colocar em meu link mais de 30 usuarios que antigamente nao suportava, e ainda aguenta mais 20 e que ja estou providenciando equipamentos...
O que mais me atraiu no sistema, e que nao presicei de uma super maquina para fazer o cache, apenas uma maquina simples com 4 gigas de ram... e 5 HDs... Ja notei que quanto mais HDs no multicache mais rapido e eficiente ele e, em vez de memoria ram!!!

----------


## ThallesSantiago

Show de Bola o sistema  :Trytofly:

----------


## osmano807

Demorei 3 imagens para perceber o que estava ocorrendo.
Antes tarde do que nunca.

----------


## MassumiX

Ola Joaquim. Eh interessante observar o seu comportamento desde o inicio do lancamento do nosso produto.
É uma pena que vc tenha trabalhado tanto tempo no seu TC3.1 e nao tenha conseguido fazer nada alem de um produto mediocre.
Lembro de voces todos desenvolvendo em PHP e tentando aprender C++ para melhorar o desempenho do TC.
Voce diz que esta sempre fugindo de SQUID, Thunder, etc.. mas pede aquela doacaozinha esperta pra quem gostar do seu fork do thunder.
Voce apagou nossos topicos e propagandas sempre que possivel, ate que colocamos o banner.
Voce sempre tem alguma coisa contra ou alguma opniao infundada para emitir sobre um produto que 
vc nao conhece.
Infelizmente voce ficou somente na promessa, do TC3.1 que um dia vai funcionar. Mas faz parte, aceite as coisas: vai fazer bem para o seu amadurecimento.
E tenho dito.

----------


## osmano807

> Ola Joaquim. Eh interessante observar o seu comportamento desde o inicio do lancamento do nosso produto.
> É uma pena que vc tenha trabalhado tanto tempo no seu TC3.1 e nao tenha conseguido fazer nada alem de um produto me
> diocre.
> Lembro de voces todos desenvolvendo em PHP e tentando aprender C++ para melhorar o desempenho do TC.
> Voce diz que esta sempre fugindo de SQUID, Thunder, etc.. mas pede aquela doacaozinha esperta pra quem gostar do seu fork do thunder.
> Voce apagou nossos topicos e propagandas sempre que possivel, ate que colocamos o banner.
> Voce sempre tem alguma coisa contra ou alguma opniao infundada para emitir sobre um produto que 
> vc nao conhece.
> Infelizmente voce ficou somente na promessa, do TC3.1 que um dia vai funcionar. Mas faz parte, aceite as coisas: vai fazer bem para o seu amadurecimento.
> E tenho dito.


Propaganda em local errado = deletar. Regras do fórum, eu só as respeito.
Se se refere ao banner no forum, aí sim está correto, e não poluir posts.
Sobre o resto, você mesmo afirma algo sem me conhecer.
As doações não eram para Thunder, eram para mim. Não sou eu que estou por trás de uma empresa com lucro.
Não conheço o produto, e não afirmei hora nenhuma que conhecia.
Mas não nego que toda solução que vejo me remete ao Squid ou Thunder. Parecidos? Ou iguais?
É uma pena que após tanto tempo, não tenha conseguido fazer nada além do meu medíocre Thunder 3.1. Já, eu, fiz.
Aceite isto.
E tenho dito também.

----------


## ThallesSantiago

Gente, vamos deixar disso... Deixem que as pessoas irão testando e gostando ou não do produto, somos todos adultos e temos liberdade de escolhas. Eu mesmo adorei o Speedr. Eu acho que o sucesso de um produto é o reflexo dos esforços em cada sentido dos envolvidos. Isso se chama Merecimento.

----------


## MassumiX

Sim, eu sei que as doacoes eram pra voce.
Sim, eu te conheco sim.. ja conversamos bastante no MSN.
Um dia ate vc me afirmou o quanto vc ficava chateado "pq agora que estou com meu
produto quase pronto vem alguem mto mais preparado e fazer alguma coisa mto melhor".
So nao imaginei que a consequencia desta frustracao seria que vc fizec essas comparacoes infundadas.
Nao eh parecido com SQUID, mto menos com Thunder. Nos efetivamente sabemos programar.
Forkar processo pq nao sabe programar multithreaded e nem sabe tratar socket asyncrono é pra vcs,
da equipe do thunder e seus subforks.
Leia nosso FORUM e vc vai poder observar usuarios fazendo comparacoes inclusive sobre desempenho.
Uma solucao com SQUID consumia 90% e no mesmo hardware o Speedr consome 12.
O thunder que vc desenvolveu nem se fala ne, pq qnd ele comeca a forkar ele ja da um monte de pau.
Alguns usuarios dizem inclusive que ele noa funciona mais de 3 dias sem dar problema.
Eu inclusive ja o testei aqui.. alias.. ja li ate o codigo fonte do TC 3.1 em C++.
Eh uma coisa bem tosquinha ne.. bem de quem fazia script em PHP e resolveu tentar aprender C++.
Se apagar propaganda eh regra, pq vc nao apagou as propagandas do outro cache que estavam dentro do mesmo post? Comportamento bem estranho ne.
Mas no final.. tudo ok. Acaba sendo divertido pra gente observar esses ataques de raivinha e frustracao que temos observado por ai.
Vai ser bom pra comunidade se vc colocar seu codezinho pra funcionar ne.. ai teriamos uma opcao opensource e free.. so falta funcionar ne?
E dalhe fork();

----------


## osmano807

> Sim, eu sei que as doacoes eram pra voce.
> Sim, eu te conheco sim.. ja conversamos bastante no MSN.
> Um dia ate vc me afirmou o quanto vc ficava chateado "pq agora que estou com meu
> produto quase pronto vem alguem mto mais preparado e fazer alguma coisa mto melhor".
> So nao imaginei que a consequencia desta frustracao seria que vc fizec essas comparacoes infundadas.
> Nao eh parecido com SQUID, mto menos com Thunder. Nos efetivamente sabemos programar.
> Forkar processo pq nao sabe programar multithreaded e nem sabe tratar socket asyncrono é pra vcs,
> da equipe do thunder e seus subforks.
> Leia nosso FORUM e vc vai poder observar usuarios fazendo comparacoes inclusive sobre desempenho.
> ...


 Mais um, humm
Sabia que lhe conhecia de algum lugar.

Cara, igual Squid... Toda a propaganda, toda a descrição do software...

Eu apaguei as propaganda de todos. Se não apaguei, não vi, me mostre, que apago agora mesmo. É regra.

Tem muita coisa por trás daquele Thunder, mas não adiantaria lhe contar, você ofuscaria tudo em detrimento de seu pensamento.

Me é divertido também. Sabe... pessoas não são confiáveis.
E dalhe clone();

----------


## MassumiX

Sim.. voce eh bem inteligente hein. Sao todos Webcaches, e ai voce considera que sao todos iguais.
Podiamos aplicar o mesmo raciocinio com carros ne? Todos tem 4 rodas, todos andam pra frente e pra tras.
Entao sao todos iguais. Uma ferrari é igual a um Uno, dentro deste principio de comparacao.
E aqui nao tem clone() nao amigo. É pthreads e kqueue ok? Vai estudando que vc chega la.
Alias.. clone() em FreeBSD? hahaha, isso mosta que vc ainda tem mto pra aprender.
Vai tentando chamar um clone() ai em algum FreeBSD, que neste meio tempo eu tenho mais o que fazer.
Inteh.

----------


## osmano807

> Sim.. voce eh bem inteligente hein. Sao todos Webcaches, e ai voce considera que sao todos iguais.
> Podiamos aplicar o mesmo raciocinio com carros ne? Todos tem 4 rodas, todos andam pra frente e pra tras.
> Entao sao todos iguais. Uma ferrari é igual a um Uno, dentro deste principio de comparacao.
> E aqui nao tem clone() nao amigo. É pthreads e kqueue ok? Vai estudando que vc chega la.
> Alias.. clone() em FreeBSD? hahaha, isso mosta que vc ainda tem mto pra aprender.
> Vai tentando chamar um clone() ai em algum FreeBSD, que neste meio tempo eu tenho mais o que fazer.
> Inteh.


FreeBSD... engraçado como todos passaram a amá-lo por sua licença!
Na verdade, associei ao Squid mais por sua descrição no site. Não são termos utilizados para outros proxys (existe plural disso? o.O).
Descrever carro é diferente, há uma base principal de nomes.
Mas pode-se aplicar também essa analogia. É como descrever um Uno usando termos técnicos da Ferrari (pobre não tem manual de Ferrari, não tem como ter acesso a eles pra exemplificar  :Big Grin: )

Me encontro no momento desprovido de um FreeBSD para analisar a implementação de pthreads.
Mas não importa... lá no fundo execute funções semelhantes.
Você desmerecer os outros já fala por si só...
Deixa eu terminar de ver o filme aqui
Inteh  :Smile:

----------


## MassumiX

> bom dia eu at agora nao consegi testar este systema ele trava na estalasao fis o passo a passo q tem no video deles e nada fis o cadastro com eles e nao tive resposta nen um fone de contato dai fica dificil de testar .


Pardal, 
Faça um teste, habilite o AHCI em sua BIOS e tente instalar novamente.
Abraços.

----------


## RobertoLima

Primeiramente obrigado pelas respostas. (começarei a instalação amanhã mesmo)

Olha eu gosto de algo pronto, não acho justo as mensalidades mais creio que é a única solução, e com tanto que o sistema funcione e tenha um suporte blz.
Já usei squid/lusca (minha opinião é que estes não evoluirão com a internet e estão próximos de ser obsoletos)
Thunder 3.1, já usei e gostei, mais hoje não indico pra ninguém pois metade dos plugins não funciona,
Thunder 5, Paguei a activação e mensalidade por 3 meses mais nunca funcionou direito, e no forum mesmo depois de ter trocado 3x de hardware o pessoal falava que éra hardware ou inexperiência minha na instalação/ configuração.
Pra mim o principal é funcionar bem, pois internet é 24h então precisamos de softwares confiáveis.
Vou testar na minha rede se funcionar bem vou dizer que é bom e indicar.
E se não funcionar mais tiver suporte que resolva rapidamente tambem indico.
Agora se for igual o thunder cache pro....
....ai complica, pois ficar procurando soluções em forums é coisa de algo livre e não software pago.
Abraço a todos.

----------


## misterbogus

uma mensagem para o desenvolvedor do Speedr Webcache que parece ser o usuário massumix

não quero defender o Osmano pois ele é homem e é capaz de se defender por si mesmo.

mas quero fazer uma critica construtiva em defesa do MERCADO DE CONSUMIDORES.

poxa, do massumix eu vejo uma posição de moleke, não falo em relação se seu software é bom ou não, mas em sua posição com empresário. Poxa, vcs tomem vergonha na cara e deixem de ser técnicos crianções (o mesmo já disse para o desenvolvedor do Thunder Profissional) a hajam como empresários, sérios e comprometidos com um posicionamento que implique em passar segurança e confiabilidade de se fechar negócio com vc.
Nessa discursão boba com o Osmano vc se comportou como prepotente, preconseituoso contra outras filosofias de projetos e extrema infantilidade. Se seu software é bom isso se provará no dia a dia, e quem vai defender o seu produto, sim o seu produto e não vc, vc não precisa de defesa senhor empersário, pois o senhor é uma EMPRESA E TEM UM PRODUTO. isso se defenderá sozinho. os seus clientes testemunharão da sua instituição e do seu produto.
O mercado de provedores no Brasil é Enorme, e vcs ficam perdendo tempo com posicionamento fora dos padrões de quem qeur crescer e ficar rico (afinal todo mundo abre empresa para isso).
Mas para finalizar, lhe dou o parabens por esse lançamento, o mercado precisa de novos produtos, concorrência, propaganda como o seu banner. 
Mas se dê mais ao respeito em sua postura como empresário por favor, assim terá mais credibilidade.

----------


## GuilhermeAlves

Caro misterbogus. Tb faço parte da equipe do SpeedR. 
A sua posição tem mérito, apenas vc nao tem o conhecimento
das situações que antecederam a discussão.
O comportamento de algumas pessoas tem causado algum incomodo
nao só ao Massumi, mas a mim também.
Isto nao se restringe a este tópico, ou mesmo a este fórum,
mas isso tb nao vem ao caso.
E concordo com voce: o nosso produto falara por nos, alias, já
esta falando.
Mas que algumas vezes qualquer ser humano fica de saco cheio
e fala mais do que deve, isto tambem eh indiscutível. 
Já deve ter acontecido com vc tb.

----------


## pardall11

boa noite ei fis o procedimeto que esta em baixo, mais ele cogela quando esta carregando os aquivos do speed , pode ser modelo de placa maen , eu estou usando uma gigabaite para teste testei tb com uma phitronics ambos com 4g testei a memoria atb troquei de mairca de hd tem algo mais q possa faser para testar ou tem algum segredo , eu tentei estalar a versao 0.6 ea 0.7 se tiveren um fone decontato eu agradesso meu email é [email protected].
at agora pelo depoimentos do pessoal o sistema é legau so falta eu usar .

Faça um teste, habilite o AHCI em sua BIOS e tente instalar novamente.
Abraços.

----------


## boneco

pardal tenta ai Contato: (67) 3231-4114 | eles são super atenciosos também coloquei em teste esta perfeito
a grande vantagem é se voce tiver algum problema tem a quem procurar e te atende e resolve

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

o cadastro no site nao esta funcionando, to com o bicho instalado aqui só esperando a tal licensa.

----------


## MorpheusX

> o cadastro no site nao esta funcionando, to com o bicho instalado aqui só esperando a tal licensa.


Speedr - Cacheando a Web 2.0 - www.speedr.com.br

ta ok... Primeiro voce faz seu cadastro no site... Espera 5 minutos, ae pega a chave que gerou... e coloca na parte de licenciamento... E espera 5 minutos e pronto... so rederecionar!!!

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

ja tentei me cadastrar por diversas vezes, usando email diferentes. ja enviei no formulario de contato e ate agora nada.

----------


## GuilhermeAlves

Fernando, já recebemos seu pedido de suporte e já entearemos em contato.
Obrigado por testar nossa solução.
Abraços.

----------


## RobertoLima

Instalado e testando... até agora tudo bem... logo que gravar bastante no disco dou minha opinião pro pessoal.

Abraços a todos e muito obrigado aos que postaram.

----------


## RobertoLima

Em teste a 24H praticamente, me surpreendi com o desempenho do software. espero que não trave depois de uns dias. 
Mais até agora perfeito. melhor do que eu esperava.
As regras de redireccionamento do site não funcionaram aqui, mais nada que uma glogleada não resolva,
estou usando com dst-nat depois resolvo isso.
Como gateway não foi nem a pau, como t-proxy tambem não.

Mais em resumo. gostei do sistema. muito leve, e acelerou a navegação de verdade.

Detalhe está rodando no hardware que o thunder 5 não rodou direito.

Amanhã no horario de pico tirarei um print.

Abraços.

----------


## ThallesSantiago

Boa Roberto...

----------


## edmarmega

olha só parece que esse funciona mesmo, vou dar uma conferida no site e testar.
o pessoal do sistema poderia criar algo como 30 dias de teste com as funcionalidades do plano menor.
e apos 30 dias começar a contar a questão da mensalidade.

bom vamos ver no que da. boa sorte ao pessoal do *Speedr*

----------


## RobertoLima

ola pessoal.
Como prometido segue o print. veja que está a pouco tempo ligado pouco mais de 45horas, com pouco arquivo em disco. espero que junte bastante nesses feriados pra segunda ter uma boa noção de desempenho.

Teste em rede com 120 Clientes Wireless, 60 simultâneos em media.

Configuração do hardware.

Placa mãe Asus 
Processador Phenon X4
memorias 4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2
1 HD Sansung 80GB (pro sistema)
3 HD Sansung 1TB (gravação cache)
Fonte de 400W reais (Dr. Hank)
Placas de rede 3 Com 10/100 (genéricas)

Plano de Clientes 95 a 256kb/s 25 a 512kb/s
Cache full configurado para entregar 5 mb/s do cache.

segue os prints abaixo.
Abraços a todos.

----------


## izaufernandes

Lá no site tem os valores das licenças em função da quantidade de clientes, gostaria de saber se este cálculo de clientes é baseado no total de clientes ou nos clientes on-line? Ele funciona bem em paralelo com o mikrotik? Ainda não testei más parece ser uma opção bem robusta e proficional.

----------


## ThallesSantiago

É baseado nas conexões abertas simultaneamente, ou seja, vc pode conseguir atender muito mais clientes do que aquela licença fala ou muito menos, pois ali é uma média, o que vai determinar é o perfil dos seus clientes. Mais pra vc ter idéia tenho 80 clientes e nunca vi o consumo passar de 350 conexões, logo a licença para 1000 conexões me atende com muita folga.

----------


## MorpheusX

Segue de novo meu CACHE: 3 dias e 20 horas... E mais de 100% de economia!!! Fala serio, ele depois de cheio se torna uma mão na roda!!! Eu nao me vejo trocando tao cedo de cache... Com certeza esse vai da muito mais economia com o tempo!!!

----------


## ThallesSantiago

E o mais importante, não fica lento com o passar do tempo, continua com a mesma performance de quando instalado e até melhor.

----------


## edmilsonti

So sei uma coisa, todo mundo quer ser o tal. Grande defeito da humanidade, ser grande e humilhar os outros. Quem deve dizer o que bom ou não é o cliente, ele q analiza. Novidadade pode ser boa ou não. Quem vai deixar subir é o cliente não os c, c++, php e os aprendiz da record uahauah.

----------


## RobertoLima

Boa madrugada a todos;
Não quero fazer propaganda negativa ao software.. mais estou em um beco sem saída... já que prometi aos usuários underlinux postar minhas impressões.
Vamos lá então.
Todos se lembam do apagão thunder cache4 ano passado???
Onde o link dos caras caiu e ai todos cliente ficaram na mão com net lenta e 50 theads pra manter seus clientes???
Então com o speeder acontece pior.
Sabe aquela pagina incoveniente do squid. de erro por não poder acessar a net??
Então o speeder apresenta uma pagina pro cliente só por não ter se autenticado.
Legal né???
Olha só o que aconteceu nos ultimos dias.
O software é exelente, não acelera tanto quanto promete mais a net fica bem mais rapidona.
"Diferencial do thunder que deixa a net mais lenta" 
Agora vamos a história.
Quinta estava instalando um cliente e ai aparece a primeira tela de erro. até então nem tinha notado.
Resultado. inatalação teste pra ver se o cara aprova. éra isso ou perder o que foi feito.
Sexta depois de um monte de erro na quinta, com direito até a reisntalação do software, estou eu em um condomínio aqui em curitiba. varios notebooks demostrando a agilidade da net. pufff
.............
a maldita tela novamente não é possivel...
propietários 122 apartamentos. em duvida
O sindico me disse deixa a net em teste final de semana. pro pessoal ver.
Agora é 3:24 da manhã, to eu aqui no escritório....
Pois 2:43, um cliente me ligou dizendo que não conseguia navegar por causa da pagina maldita.
Espero que o pessoal do condomínio não tenha notado...
Mais digo o seguinte...
Usei o thunder. cheguei a discutir com o povo lá pelo serviço mal feito.
Já tentei contratar o osmano pra desenvolver algo particular. Lembra osmano???
Agora decidi testar o sppeder.
E digo é um ótimo software acelera de verdade.
Mais não tá compenssando a dor de cabeça.
Voltei do hospital onde deixei minha esposa com meu filho que quebrou o braço e precisa de uma cirurgia. por causa de uma tela em um cliente.
Se for pra ficar monitorando software é mais lucro pagar link.
pago R$220.00 por mega, se for pra pagar um funcionário pra monitorar o speder pago 3 megas a mais. e sobra grana.
Como consultor de outros prvedores não indico o software. até que tenha uma maturidade.
Quem discordar de mim. veja minha reputação/posts no under, pois só me pronuncio sobre algo se puder ser de utilidade meu pronunciamento.
Abraços a todos.

----------


## boneco

então eu também tive a sensação de ser perfeito no começo ai veio esta tela e pequenas lentidão em certos horários e alguns erros como no site da cpfl hoje na hora que acordei o proxy fora do ar se for para ser pago vai ter que melhorar esta é minha opinião

----------


## boneco

roberto gostaria de saber esse tander 4 seria aquele super cache que ficou fora no natal e carnaval
voce que pelo jeito ja usou varios proxy voce teria a opnião positiva de algum

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

o proxy funciona, faz o cache e entrega certinho, mas os problemas com a licença sao o grande diferencial dele, assim como era com o thunder 4 e tmb vi esses tempos um post enorme do pessoal reclamando do supercache com o mesmo problema, é como disse ali em cima, se for pra monitorar é melhor nem ter.

----------


## edmilsonti

O unico menos problematico ate o momento e que recomendo é o thunder cache na versao 6. outros que ja testei so deram problemas e insatisfação dos donos de provedores. Cada um tem sua opinião, mas quem diz se o software é bom ou não eh o cliente. Ate o momento foi o unico que atendeu sem muitas reclamações os requisitos. Unica coisa que vejo de insatisfação do thunder é a tal lentidão que nunca vi. Ate squid é lento se vc coloca ele em paralelo com mikrotik.

Sucesso a Todos!

----------


## ThallesSantiago

Senhores, Referente a estes problemas,

Speedr - Cacheando a Web 2.0 - www.speedr.com.br

E reforçando, o sistema ainda é versão beta, então é totalmente passivo de falhas, se em sistemas profissionais da vida ja convivemos com muitas....

O Roberto Lima foi muito justo ao falar da fase de amadurecimento, pois é justamente essa fase beta em que qualquer sistema esta mais do que nunca passivo a falhas e ai que entram seus beta-tester e os devidos feedbacks. Não tenham dúvidas que quando a release final for lançada, este e qualquer outro problema que venha afetar a confiabilidade de nossos provedores estará sanado.


Leiam a Nota que o Guilherme postou no Link e entendam melhor.


Mais no que interessa o speedr apesar de Beta ainda esta sendo fulminante em desempenho.

----------


## mamaunet

> o proxy funciona, faz o cache e entrega certinho, mas os problemas com a licença sao o grande diferencial dele, assim como era com o thunder 4 e tmb vi esses tempos um post enorme do pessoal reclamando do supercache com o mesmo problema, é como disse ali em cima, se for pra monitorar é melhor nem ter.


"Referente a estes problemas que ocorreram hoje pela manhã ou melhor nesta madrugada, o Speedr 0.7.1 trabalha com apenas um de nossos servidores de autenticação, para evitar estes problemas, preparamos 4 servidores para a próxima versão, isso deve resolver o problema, pois eles estão em datacenters diferentes em dallas, freemont, e 2 em sao paulo.
Infelizmente o atual que esta nos EUA parou novamente por problemas no datacenter, foi o suficiente para ocasionar este problema, já com a redundância de 4 servidores, esse problema deve ser sanado.
Neste momento o servidor já voltou a funcionar, peço desculpas a todos pelo transtorno. Quem quiser esperar a versão (0.8) nova deve sair com este problema corrigido em 5 dias."

Palavras do Henrique Fernandes Silveira (Developer) do Speedr

Todo sistema falha, acho normal, que é chato é sim, mas como o amigo
informou será sanado.  :Smile:

----------


## misterbogus

""" Todo sistema falha, acho normal, que é chato é sim, mas como o amigo
informou será sanado. http://images.under-linux.net/images/smilies/smile.png"""

bem isso seria simples para outros tipos de produtos
mas para uma empresa que gera um produto que é a base de outros produtos dos seus clientes é motivo de questionamento.

eu gero um produto, chamado conexão de internet, que é criado utilizando-se como base outros produtos como servidores, softwares, links. Agora um dos meus fornecedores achar que é normal um produto dele falar? então seria normal eu não vender o meu produto, e seria normal também os meus clientes que compram o meu produto ficarem prejudicados, então seria normal eles me processarem ou darem parte de mim no procom ou na Anatel.

bem, seria normal se caísse um raio na minha torre que torra-se tudo, ou virasse o caminhão do meu distribuidor.

nisso eu vejo um amadorismo empresarial por parte da deles (critica construtiva)
e outra, em um datacenter tem redundância até para a redundância da outra redundância. 
devem ter comprado o pacote mais barato,

----------


## ThallesSantiago

misterbogus, Tem um detalhe que não esta levando em consideração, o nome Beta não é de enfeite, é justamente para avisar que o ambiente esta totalmente passivo a falhas de diversos tipos, e por isso ainda não é tarifado. Nesta fase o que importa muito para nós é o feedback dos clientes, pois são com bases nestes e em testes internos que o sistema caminha para versão final, onde nessa sera totalmente dígina de confiança e estabilidade.

----------


## misterbogus

> misterbogus, Tem um detalhe que não esta levando em consideração, o nome Beta não é de enfeite, é justamente para avisar que o ambiente esta totalmente passivo a falhas de diversos tipos, e por isso ainda não é tarifado. Nesta fase o que importa muito para nós é o feedback dos clientes, pois são com bases nestes e em testes internos que o sistema caminha para versão final, onde nessa sera totalmente dígina de confiança e estabilidade.


reconheço que fui enérgico e me esqueci desse detalhe
kkkk

mas pelo que vejo do projeto tem muito futuro. Ao menos a empresa se posiciona sem a prepotência conhecida dos amidos lá da Thunder.

se fizer um beta que rode junto com o BFW eu to dentro. kkkk

----------


## ThallesSantiago

> reconheço que fui enérgico e me esqueci desse detalhe
> kkkk
> 
> mas pelo que vejo do projeto tem muito futuro. Ao menos a empresa se posiciona sem a prepotência conhecida dos amidos lá da Thunder.
> 
> se fizer um beta que rode junto com o BFW eu to dentro. kkkk



A release 0.8.0 já ta saindo super quente, alem de agora estar com 4 servidores de autenticação em regiões diferentes justamente pra contornar este problema da autenticação, ela também terá o modo bridge que é bem simples de ser configurada, basta add as bridge nas interfaces e colocar o speedr entre seu Roteador e o BFW que o mesmo faz a convergência apenas do trafego TCP 80, muito bom mesmo. Aguarde amigo não vai se decepcionar apesar de Beta ainda rs.

----------


## RobertoLima

Olha, tenho que reconhecer que... pelo menos esse cache tem uma atenção dos desenvolvedores. que vem aqui e diz realmente tem esse problema mais será resolvido.
Não falarei mal de outros caches deixarei pros outros operadores.
Quanto a ser bom e acelerar de verdade já deixei claro que ele é bom realmente.
Só a pagina maldita que acho que deveria ter sido pensado, pois se aconteceu com o thunder quem não imaginava que iria acontecer com o speeder, qualquer coisa que não tenha redundância está fadado a falhas mais cedo ou mais tarde.
Eu por exemplo tenho redundância de base de dados e pppoe server. mais quando para uma torre me ferro.
só que minha topologia é em anel. então se o problema for em um enlace continua tudo funcionando. se for na torre toda, só ela sai do ar e não todas minhas torres.
Mais parabéns o speeder é excelente tirando essa fala de autenticação. 
Abraços.

----------


## boneco

depois de 3 semanas em teste posso dizer minha opinião sobre o produto com 350 clientes conectados 
ele roda perfeito e faz o que promete a unica falha é a autenticação porem esta versão é beta teste 
minha nota é positiva se esta versão é boa na hora que sai a 8.0 cara é um excelente produto se a 7.1 é melhor que o tander 3.1 imagine a 8.0 e depois a versão final 
pode por eu na lista que ja serei cliente do speedr
esta é minha opinião.

----------


## mamaunet

> depois de 3 semanas em teste posso dizer minha opinião sobre o produto com 350 clientes conectados 
> ele roda perfeito e faz o que promete a unica falha é a autenticação porem esta versão é beta teste 
> minha nota é positiva se esta versão é boa na hora que sai a 8.0 cara é um excelente produto se a 7.1 é melhor que o tander 3.1 imagine a 8.0 e depois a versão final 
> pode por eu na lista que ja serei cliente do speedr
> esta é minha opinião.



É isso ai amigo faço de suas palavras as minhas, eu já estou faz é tempo na lista kkk

Abraços!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## misterbogus

> depois de 3 semanas em teste posso dizer minha opinião sobre o produto com 350 clientes conectados 
> ele roda perfeito e faz o que promete a unica falha é a autenticação porem esta versão é beta teste 
> minha nota é positiva se esta versão é boa na hora que sai a 8.0 cara é um excelente produto se a 7.1 é melhor que o tander 3.1 imagine a 8.0 e depois a versão final 
> pode por eu na lista que ja serei cliente do speedr
> esta é minha opinião.


comparar com o thunder 3.1 é covardia com o coitado.

kkkkk

----------


## paulojrandrade

Gente com todo respeito, quem testou e usou o thunder ??? Usei e testei por anos !!! Desde o começo, bash, depois php.... agora C.... quem sabe um dia Assembler... Mas pra mim nao... chega... Fazem 15 dias q estou com o SpeedR rodando... e tive menos de 10% de dor de cabeça q o thunde me dava.
Pagina q nao abria, site, erro disso, erro daquilo... qndo era em bash, mudou pra php, ai mudaram tudo... qndo mudava perdia todo cache de meses de economia... É pakaba...
Esses dias tive uma problema, liguei pra eles, foram super atenciosos (diferente do Sr Manga)... e em apens 2 minutos me passaram a solução... formata... putz vou perder tudo... NAO... apenas atachei novamente os HDS e pimba... rodando mil maravilha... a mais de 10 dias

Outro detalhe... qndo instalei para TESTAR... eu estava ciente q é um sistema BETA... ou seja é por minha conta e risco se vir a dar algum pau.... Mas mesmo assim, nao tenho nada a reclamar do SpeedR... ao contrario, só por ele me dar menas dor de cabeça q tinha na epoca do Thunder, ja estou muito contente.... Ah mais um detalhe... problemas q tinha em minha maquina com o Thunder6... q mandaram eu trocar de maquina... no SpeedR nao tenho !!!

Saudações a todos

Um print pra vcs

http://www.arnetms.com.br/tela_SpeedR.JPG

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Movi o topico para proxy/nat/firewall que e a categoria adequada para esse post afinal não tem nada de compra e venda aqui e sim avaliacao do produto.

PS: vamos manter disputas pessoais e sem fundamento longe daqui. Este topico foi aberto para avaliar o produto e falar de coisas relacionadas a ele. Caso queiram fazer criticas que facam de forma construtiva e não em ofensas OK ? isto vale para usuarios e moderadores.

----------


## mamaunet

> Movi o topico para proxy/nat/firewall que e a categoria adequada para esse post afinal não tem nada de compra e venda aqui e sim avaliacao do produto.
> 
> PS: vamos manter disputas pessoais e sem fundamento longe daqui. Este topico foi aberto para avaliar o produto e falar de coisas relacionadas a ele. Caso queiram fazer criticas que facam de forma construtiva e não em ofensas OK ? isto vale para usuarios e moderadores.


Concordo plenamente, e nada melhor do que o tempo e usuários para provar se vinga ou não rss...

Abraço!   :Rock:

----------


## philmaster

Olha amigos estou usando o cache desde a versao 0.7 e ja estou com a versão 0.8 intalada e so tenho a parabenizar a equipe Speedr que sanou minhas duvidas muito rapidamente , estou no aguardo da versão final segue print do cache em funcionamento

----------


## MorpheusX

Olha então o meu que estou testando a meses graças ao guilherme!!! Não tenho nada a reclamar!!! Ainda Tenho uma sugestões para passar para ele depois, coisas simples, mas bem uteis para nos!!!

----------


## misterbogus

A PERGUNTA AINDA NÃO QUER CALAR!!
a versão que tá ai já pode funcionar em bridge? entre o meu link de internet e o meu roteador?

----------


## mamaunet

> A PERGUNTA AINDA NÃO QUER CALAR!!
> a versão que tá ai já pode funcionar em bridge? entre o meu link de internet e o meu roteador?


Caro misterbogus, na versão atual está implantado a função de bridge, veja abaixo...

*Novidades da nova versão:*

Configurações de rede, com opção do modo bridge, abre a possibilidade de implementar o Speedr apenas colocando os clientes em uma das portas e o link e outra porta, por exemplo:
*Como funciona o novo modo bridge?*
Para uma infraestrutura ja montada e funcionando com Link > Roteador ou balanceador > Clientes
Basta colocar o cabo de rede que liga o balanceador ou link aos clientes na bridge onde existe a possibilidade de escolher quais placas de rede fazem parte dela. Neste esquema precisa configurar o Speedr para interceptar o tráfego, para isso basta configurar a interceptação de tráfego na bridge como transparente ou tproxy. Isso se aplica para usar o Speedr como gateway com duas placas de rede, basta interceptar o tráfego na interface dos clientes.

*Para quem utiliza redicionamento por firewall (mikrotik por exemplo) não é necessário configurar a interceptação de tráfego.

Mais detalhes aqui*

Abraços!  :Cool:

----------


## misterbogus

PERGUNTA
o valor das licenças é para quantidade de requisições?
mas é o mesmo sistema na integra.
ou seja. até 30 clientes ele vai funcionar tão completo como a licença ilimitada?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

vou montar o meu hoje, pelo que vi e otimo , vou pagar com prazer a mensalidade, vale a pena, e realmente exige poca hardware, pra montar o tunder 6 so a maquina eu iria gastar mais de 1000 reais e ainda era meia boca perto do que pedem...
posto em breve os resultados..

----------


## mamaunet

> PERGUNTA
> o valor das licenças é para quantidade de requisições?
> mas é o mesmo sistema na integra.
> ou seja. até 30 clientes ele vai funcionar tão completo como a licença ilimitada?


Amigo pelo que sei não terá limitações relativo a funções, a única será o limite de clientes conectados e conexões (threads).

Abraços!

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

montei o meu, apanhei um pouco poxa esta merca de hotspot dificulta tudo sempre, vou migrar para ppoe o antes possivel, mas voltando aos fatos..
esta online a 3 horas ja guardou 500mb e economizou 10% de link, mas o diferencial e que ficou muito mais agil a rede, estou imprecionado, satisfeito ate o momento..
se funciona vou elogiar direto, se não funcionar, vou dar páu direto heheheh.
ate o momento, filé se continuar asim, pago mensalidade com o maior prazr do mundo,otimo mesmo, recomendo...

----------


## izaufernandes

Vou postar um link para uma tabela que fiz comparando, aqui já tinha o squid instalado em paralelo fiz comparações com ele, sem proxy e com o speedr. A tabela está no fórum do produto confiram vocês mesmo.

http://www2.speedr.com.br/forum/view?id=206

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

bom eu montei o meu, mas acontese que uso webmikrotik ainda, e clientes bloqueados e com aviso de pendencia, so abriam paginas do cache, orkut, msn esas coisas não vai nem a páu, detalhe, ate os cortados continuarão navegando mesmo estando cortado, navegavão...
o suporte, ja que sou um betateste, não responde desde manha ou seja, o produto e bom, mas e complicado ser betateste deles, pois to empenhado, e nada de alguma solução, a não ser desligar o proxy, pois prefiro cliente cortado ou com aviso de pendensia, que cliente navegando gratis e com paginas que abrem e outras não abrem...
vamos ver se aparese alguem que me de uma luz...

----------


## izaufernandes

Bom dia Alex, você já deu uma revisada nas regras de redirecionamento. O meu aqui tá assim:
Observe a disposição das regras de nat
1 - As regras de aviso e corte
2 - As regras de nat para a(s) interface(s) que recebem a internet (não usar um nat geral e fazer regras setando as interfaces)
3 - Nat Para o servidor de autenticação
3.1 - Nat para o proxy

Colocando a ultima coisa que o mikrotik fará é redirecionar para o proxy

Segue a regra que uso para o proxy, observe que ela deixa fora o servidor de autenticação e paginas de aviso e corte (eu acho que o seu problema pode estar aqui se não na ordem das regras).

Regra para redirecionamento do proxy:
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=speedr disabled=no dst-address=!172.31.255.2 dst-port=80 in-interface=Clientes protocol=tcp src-address=192.168.7.0/24 to-addresses=192.168.50.2 to-ports=3128
https://under-linux.org/images/misc/pencil.png

----------


## marcelbentes

Testando a 30 dias e até o momento nenhuma dor de cabeça, ou perda de performance. Muito bom.

----------


## Snake_jp

gostaria de saber se a performance do speedr e superior a do thunder 6.1..

----------


## MorpheusX

> gostaria de saber se a performance do speedr e superior a do thunder 6.1..


na moral, eu vou abrir logo o jogo aqui... o thunder 6.1 eu usei, tive problemas, sempre que eu pedia ajuda, ninguem nem ae... ate que apareceu o mario e me ajudou muito... mas depois deu uns problemas e nunca mais falei com o mario.... Mas deixo aqui meu agradecimento ao mario... O resto da equipe nem me ajudaram... ah nao... teve um sim... o Biazus... Muito gente boa muito simpatico...

Olha sobre a performace, te digo logo, depende da maquina... serio mesmo... infelizmente o thunder 6.1 o caras me obrigavam a comprar uma super maquina... ja o speedr to com uma maquina simples!!! Ae as vezes eu penso que se eu tive-se com uma super maquina, o meu speedr seria a mesma coisa do que o thunder!!

O que me levou ao speedr, foi o proprio guilherme que me fez a cabeça para testar por uns dias... cara, ate hoje eu converso com o guilherme sobre o cache e outras coisas... Nada a reclamar... Mas o Thunder 6.1 e bom tambem, mas para empresas grandes, com grandes maquinas... eu sou pequeno...

olha meu ultimo Print Screen

----------


## MorpheusX

94% em 3 dias... 
E muita economia... Fala serio!!!

----------


## damon

> Bom dia Alex, você já deu uma revisada nas regras de redirecionamento. O meu aqui tá assim:
> Observe a disposição das regras de nat
> 1 - As regras de aviso e corte
> 2 - As regras de nat para a(s) interface(s) que recebem a internet (não usar um nat geral e fazer regras setando as interfaces)
> 3 - Nat Para o servidor de autenticação
> 3.1 - Nat para o proxy
> 
> Colocando a ultima coisa que o mikrotik fará é redirecionar para o proxy
> 
> ...



caro amigo, to precisando de uma ajuda, que é claro remunerada, para instalar o speeddr, adiciona eu no msn

[email protected]

----------


## brunolmoura

Montando servidor pra testar.

----------


## Roberto21

Olá pessoal, boa noite!

Para só começar...Quem não instalou o speedr na rede para testar está perdendo tempo, prepare o hardware hoje, instale e se surpreenda.

As opções de configuração são simples e eficientes, um usuário básico pode até ter alguma dificuldade (inicial) porém um usuário de nível médio não terá nenhuma dificuldade para colocar o sistema para funcionar.

Uma das grandes sacadas do Speedr é a possibilidade de controlar a banda ((dominio por dominio)) na entrada *MISS*, e na saida *HIT*, além de inúmeras possibilidades associadas com o mikrotik.

Vou citar UMA DELAS a opção do ((*DSCP Abort*)) :

Digamos que um cliente seu está fazendo um download do windows update, e ai para, ou seja, desliga a maquina e aborta o download, o speedr ((a quente)) troca a *DSCP* do arquivo fazendo ele cair em uma regra do MK que poderá usar só 300K de banda, tipo:

*O DSCP do arquivo é 20*, quando abortado ele *muda para 22*, e ai no MK está determinado que todo arquivo com *DSCP 22* só tenha 300K de link, caindo assim na fila de downloads, continuando o download porém não detonando seu link...que acham dessa?

Vocês tem opção de configurar para ele NUNCA ABORTAR aquivos, ou ABORTAR ARQUIVOS INCOMPLETOS, ou cair na DSCP ABORT, e etc...Vai depender de sua criatividade...rsss

Além disso existem muitas outras opções, onde quando configurado certinho, ou seja, personalizado para cada cenário o desempenho da rede fica senssacional.

Vamos lá, façam o teste!

----------


## misterbogus

ou seja
é mais um sistema priorizado para um uso em associação com mikrotik

----------


## Roberto21

Hummm, *discordo*!!

Se você tiver qualquer firewall entre o speedr e o SEU SISTEMA onde possa personalizar a velocidade dos arquivos funciona.

Se não tiver, também funciona, basta saber configurar.

A questão é que o mikrotik é o routerOS mais utilizado.

----------


## gahost

Eu instalei o Speedr a 3 dias e está funcionado 100% recomento muito bom mesmo e funciona de verdader pra mim ja esta melhor que o thunder pois ja usei e não gostei.

mais speedr até agora está show ja até paguei a licença pra 2000 conexões show. Recomendo.

----------


## gahost

amigo essa lentidão pode ser a sua licença, em certo horario os usuario chgando ao meximo nas conexões, nos temos uma media de 120 cleintes e uns 80 simultaneos chegam a usar em media umas 800 comexões e o sistema está a 3 dias funcionando 100%. o cache dele é muito bom fora facilidade de instalação e configuração.

----------


## brunolmoura

Recomendo, instalei e estou usando, está uma maravilha, deem uma olhada na foto.

----------


## NerdSource

Bom pessoal, gostaria de convidar vocês a testarem o novo sistema da *AgilityTeam* o *AgilityCache*, com certeza atendera a suas necessidades e ainda e um sistema FreeWare, é você ainda pode ajudar no Projeto *AgilityCache* Obrigado.


AgilityCache


OBS: Não quero atrapalhar a venda de ninguém mais sei que certamente vão jogar pedras em min mais quero que saibam minha intenção e só divulgar o meu serviço e ajudar outros usuários.

----------


## powernetscm

eu nao tive problemas, amigo ae verifique seu link de internet

----------


## luizbe

Vou responder o tópico irrelevando os ultimos posts.

Uso aqui, no começo tive alguns problemas com o speedR, primeiro com a tela de TimeOUT (que era o meu balanceamento fazendo isso)
outro era com lentidão,
Fiz os ips do speedR [controle deles] sair apenas por 1 link, resolveu totalmente os erros de time out e etc,
depois, reinistalei o speedR do jeito correto, fazendo aparece as conexões dos clientes direto nele (antes só aparecia 1 IP),
Posso afirmar que eu tenho uma navegação infinitamente melhor agora, o link tem uma economia de no minimo 25% ~ 40% e os problemas desapareceram!

e os caras estão atualizando o sistema a todo vapor!

eu Quase migrei meus 5 cache's para o NIMOC, mas como os problemas foram sanados ainda não o fiz e estou satisfeito!
caso eu venha a mudar e ficar descontente com o rendimento, posto aqui!

----------


## alternativainfo

Quem quiser instalar eu ajudo muito bom estou usando, depois que usarem nunca mais vao querer saber de outro cache...

----------


## misterbogus

a versão beta ainda está gratuita para o uso?

queria testar por tipo, 1 mês

----------


## alternativainfo

Amigo não existe versão beta, na verdade até 50 conexões simultânea e grátis vc não paga nada...se precisa de ajuda ajudo vc a instalar e configuro pra vc... 66 96343526 msn [email protected]

----------


## negobob

nao, nao ha mais versao de teste apenas a licenaca lvl9 para apenas 50 conexoes, no entanto se minha opniao servi para alguma coisa pode pagar pela licenca que melhor li caiba, pois como cliente posso li dizer que o sistema faz o que diz

----------


## carlosevania

Estou usando atualmente e ele tem feito muito bem o cache, por enquanto tá zeradinho.
Só não consigo entender como que é a contagem de clientes conectados, pois algumas vezes tinha um cliente conectado no mikrotik, e no speedr mostra 150, não entendo esta conexão.

----------


## Luspmais

> Estou usando atualmente e ele tem feito muito bem o cache, por enquanto tá zeradinho.
> Só não consigo entender como que é a contagem de clientes conectados, pois algumas vezes tinha um cliente conectado no mikrotik, e no speedr mostra 150, não entendo esta conexão.


Qtos clientes você tem amigo ? Qtos mega na rede ?

Queria uma opinião dos mais experientes, será que essa maquina vai suportar bem o trafego de 80 mega em horário de pico, temos uns 2 mil clientes em toda rede.

http://www.dell.com/br/empresa/p/poweredge-r410/pd

Se não, qual o ideal ?

----------


## carlosevania

tenho 40 clientes, simultaneos ficam 20 25 esta rodando bem, os videos do youtube carregam rapidinho os programas já baixados baixam bem rapido pela segunda vez, eu estou satisfeito.

----------


## negobob

Funciona perfeito para essa quantidade de cliente, basta vc utilizar alguns peers na rede. entra la no forun do speedr, pessoal do suporte vai te orientar melhor.
o sistema e bom, falo por experiencia propria

----------


## negobob

> Qtos clientes você tem amigo ? Qtos mega na rede ?
> 
> Queria uma opinião dos mais experientes, será que essa maquina vai suportar bem o trafego de 80 mega em horário de pico, temos uns 2 mil clientes em toda rede.
> 
> Dell Empresas | Monte seu PC, Notebook ou Servidor Online | Dell Brasile não, qual o ideal ?




Funciona perfeito para essa quantidade de cliente, basta vc utilizar alguns peers na rede. entra la no forun do speedr, pessoal do suporte vai te orientar melhor.
o sistema e bom, falo por experiencia própria

----------

